# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  Trải nghiệm game Call Of Duty: Black Ops 3 trên card đồ họa GTX 970

## thutrang203

Vào đầu tháng 11 năm 2015 tựa game kinh điển Call Of Duty phiên bản Black Ops3 một trong những bom tấn cuối cùng của nửa cuối năm 2015 đã được Activision tung ra thị trường. Ngay lập tức không nằm ngoài dự đoán, chỉ sau ba ngày ra mắt Call Of Duty: Black Ops3 đã mang về cho Activision doanh thu lên đến 550 triệu USD.

​Được phát triển và hoàn thiện trong thời gian 3 năm thay vì 2 năm như những phiên bản Call Of Duty trước đây chính vì thế Call Of Duty: Black Ops3 được nhà sản xuất đầu tư rất kĩ càng về mặt nội dung, với các phần chơi từ Campaign, SpecOps hay đối với Infinity Ward, Zombie, cũng như chế độ trứ danh của Treyarch, cho tới chế độ chơi mạng được đánh giá là cực kỳ cuốn hút.

Cũng như các phiên bản trước Call Of Duty: Black Ops3 cũng được chia ra làm 3 chế độ chơi là chế độ chơi đơn, chế độ chơi mạng và chế độ chơi Zombies.

​Với màn chơi đơn Call of Duty: Black Ops 3 lấy mốc thời gian 40 năm sau những sự kiện xảy ra trong Black Ops 2. Nhân vật chính vô danh của chúng ta khởi đầu với một nhiệm vụ tối mật tại Ethiopia. Dĩ nhiên mọi chuyện không đi đúng hướng. Cuối cùng game bắt chúng ta phải sử dụng DNI và những cánh tay máy, và mọi chuyện bắt đầu đi theo những hướng không một ai ngờ tới, nhất là đối với những chiến binh cố gắng giữ gìn hòa bình thế giới và sinh mạng của hàng tỷ người giữa thời điểm trái đất có không ít những biến cố.

​Giống như Advanced Warfare của năm 2014, bạn khởi đầu mỗi màn chơi với việc lựa chọn vũ khí, những phụ kiện kèm theo và cả những kỹ năng riêng với sự trợ giúp của hệ thống DNI. Những món vũ khí này giúp ích rất nhiều trong quá trình giải quyết phần chơi đơn của Black Ops 3. Một điều khác lạ chính là sự hiện diện của hệ thống kỹ năng và lên cấp.


​Ở những cấp độ nhất định bạn sẽ có thể mở khóa những món vũ khí mới, hay sử dụng càng nhiều những khẩu súng ưa thích, bạn sẽ mở khóa những attachment đi kèm càng nhanh. Đối với tôi, bộ đôi Man-O-War cùng khẩu súng magnum 6 viên là lựa chọn tuyệt vời nhất trong một chiến trường nơi kẻ địch luôn áp đảo game thủ.

Với một chiến binh của tương lai, chỉ súng ống là chưa đủ. Đó là khi hệ thống DNI phát huy tác dụng. Khi ấn số 3, bạn sẽ là một hacker thứ thiệt, biết mọi vị trí của địch, chỗ nào không nên chạy vào và địa điểm nào tốt nhất để tấn công, hoặc bạn sẽ làm trùm theo đúng nghĩa đen với những kỹ năng Chaos hoặc các cây kỹ năng khác. Cây kỹ năng cũng được tính toán cẩn thận để trong những màn chơi, bạn có thể hạ gục cùng lúc nhiều đối thủ nhất có thể.

​Một điểm mới trong Call Of Duty: Black Ops3 là bạn có thể thưởng thức game tại nhà cùng với ba người bạn khác của mình với chế độ Split Screen. Trên hệ máy PC, split screen hoạt động hiệu quả đến mức bạn cắm bất kỳ tay cầm nào vào máy tính là đã có thể bắt đầu chơi cùng bạn bè, nhưng hệ quả bù lại là game sẽ khó lòng mượt mà như trước.

Tuy nhà sản xuất không đưa ra cấu hình khuyến nghị cho người chơi. Nhưng theo đánh giá từ một số chuyên gia, thì cấu hình tối thiểu để có thể trải nghiệm game này một cách tốt nhất là chip intel core i5 530, ram tối thiểu 6GB, và sử dụng card đồ họa tối thiểu từ NVIDIA GTX 470 trở lên. Tuy nhiên để cho trải nghiệm mượt mà nhất thì việc sử dụng các card đồ họa có cấu hình tầm trung là chưa đủ. Để có thể trải nghiệm game ở tốc độ khung hình 60 FPS với độ phân giải Full HD thì lúc này cần đến sức mạnh của card đồ họa NVIDIA GTX 970.

​Một điều khá hay là khi trải nghiệm những game nặng thì việc tối ưu phần cứng một cách tốt nhất theo từng game là việc khá khó khăn, tuy nhiên khi sử dụng các dòng card đồ họa thuộc dòng GeForce đến từ NVIDIA thì việc tối ưu hóa phần cứng theo từng game trở nên rất dễ dàng với phần mềm đi kèm GeForce Experience giúp tối ưu hóa phần cứng theo game thông qua 1 cú click chuột.

Khác với màn chơi đơn lấy bối cảnh ở tương lai xa 2065 với vô số loại khí tài quân sự cực kì hiện đại, mục chơi zombie mới giới thiệu trong ngày hôm nay của game lại đưa người chơi trở về quá khứ những năm 40 ở khung cảnh nước Mỹ thời kì thế chiến. Dù vậy, điều đó không đồng nghĩa với việc chúng ta không thể trông đợi được cày nát bè lũ zombie bằng những món vũ khí độc đáo, ngược lại có vẻ như zombie mode mới là nơi để Treyarch thỏa sức thể hiện sức sáng tạo của mình.

Với màn chơi zombie, các hiệu ứng âm thanh ánh sáng được đẩy lên một cách khá mạnh mẽ cùng với đó là khung cảnh tan hoang của những năm 40. Các chi tiết như bóng người, máu nhỏ giọt thông qua việc xử lí của card đồ họa GTX 970 được tái hiện rất chân thực nhờ các chức năng mới như nâng cao chất lượng đổ bóng, xử lí các hiệu ứng vật lí một cách tinh tế chân thật trong các vụ nổ, sự tương tác qua lại giữa các vật thể.

​Chế độ chơi zombie còn gợi cho người xem liên tưởng tới BioShock với khung cảnh thành phố được thiết kế theo phong cách Steampunk cổ điển pha trộn lẫn hiện đại. Chưa hết, game thủ còn học được kĩ năng đặc biệt thông qua việc ăn các viên kẹo có trong máy bán hàng tự động như phóng sét, tàng hình hay "dị" hơn là triệu hội các xúc tu tấn công kẻ thù từ xa giống như nhân vật Jackie trong tựa game The Darkness.

​Mang tên gọi Shadow of Evil, cũng giống như người tiền nhiệm Advanced Warfare chế độ chơi zombie của Call of Duty: Black Ops 3 hỗ trợ 4 người chơi trong vai 4 nhân vật được tạo hình theo các diễn viên Hollywood tiếng tăm, bao gồm Jeff Goldblum trong vai The Magician, Heather Graham (The Female Fatale), Neal McDonough (Vincent the Cop) và Ron Perlman (The Boxer). Mỗi nhân vật xem ra sẽ có điểm mạnh yếu cũng như những kĩ năng khác nhau.

​Một điểm mới nữa là chế độ zombie của Call of Duty: Black Ops 3 không còn gói gọn trong việc tiêu diệt xác sống nữa, thay vào đó là sự xuất hiện của nhiều loại sinh vật kì dị hay thậm chí là boss với kích thước lớn. Chắc hẳn vì lý do này mà Treyarch quyết định đặt hẳn một cái tên riêng cho nó chứ không chỉ gọi bằng từ "zombie" như thường lệ.

Một điều đáng nói là trong những tựa game hay phim, thông thường chúng ta không mấy mảy may quan tâm tới số phận của những nhân vật phụ cho đến nhân vật quần chúng, nhưng những nhà biên kịch game Call Of Duty : Black Ops3 của Treyarch đã khiến cho chúng ta hình dung được một bức tranh toàn cảnh nơi mỗi hành động đều có ảnh hưởng tới hàng triệu con người, chứ không chỉ xoay quanh một vài nhân vật chính của tựa game nữa.

Tuy nhiên để có thể trải nghiệm cũng như cảm nhận được hết được bức tranh toàn cảnh này về độ chi tiết của cảnh vật, thì vai trò của chiếc card đồ họa là hết sức quan trọng. Với thế hệ card đồ họa NVIDIA GeForce GTX 9XX nhờ ứng dụng hàng loạt công nghệ mới nhất giúp nâng cao chất lượng hình ảnh một cách xuất sắc nhất khiến cho những trải nghiệm những phân cảnh phụ như cây cối, hiệu ứng khói lửa, cháy nổ sẽ được thể hiện trên màn hình một cách xuất sắc.

----------


## quanvm

GTX 970 mà chơi game này đồ họa y như thật luôn ý!

----------


## mantrangchu

> GTX 970 mà chơi game này đồ họa y như thật luôn ý!


Đúng rồi, mình đang dành tiền để mua con GTX 970 đây, đang dùng con GTX 950 đỡ vài tuần nữa là đủ lúa rồi

----------


## fire_diamond1987

Call Of Duty chơi cũng vui lắm nè, ngày trước đi tham gia sự kiện của Nvidia được chơi game này trên dàn máy siêu khủng, VGA GTX 980Ti cực sướng!

----------


## chautuanpro91

Đồ họa đỉnh phết! Chắc phải GTX 970 mới gánh nổi game này 1 cách mượt mà

----------


## dangnguyencctv

Call Of Duty vs CS:GO, game nào e cũng thích hihi. Được cái Call Of Duty có cốt truyện rất hay, chơi là ghiền luôn

----------


## phukiensamsung

game đồ họa quá đẹp

----------


## thanghekhoc212

Một trong những dòng game đỉnh... nhưng mà máy mình cấu hình cùi bắp quá ko theo đc [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

